
Phantoms of fear and loathing - dredmorbius
http://peterstrempel.com/index.php/culture/phantoms-of-fear-and-loathing/
======
dredmorbius
One of a series of posts by the author on perceived pathologies of Wikipedia
administration. Earlier, "Wikipedia on par with Fox News".

[http://peterstrempel.com/index.php/culture/wikipedia-on-
par-...](http://peterstrempel.com/index.php/culture/wikipedia-on-par-with-fox-
news/)

I'd be interested in seeing commentary regardless of agreement.

